
We analyzed every “Modern Love” column from the past 10 years - rohmanhakim
https://qz.com/962718/we-analyzed-every-modern-love-column-from-the-past-10-years-heres-what-we-learned-about-love/
======
duxup
I used to read those stories a lot. I liked the challenging and interesting
stories.

But after a while they took a turn for the more dramatic and IMO what felt
like a lot less honest articles that read like they're intended to manipulate
the reader, make a point via some morality tale / op-ed disguised as something
personal.

Now it is a bunch of short glib stories and misc celebs reading them aloud.

